
Priya Ramrakha’s Brief, Heroic Life - kwindla
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/photo-booth/priya-ramrakhas-brief-heroic-life-as-a-conflict-photographer-in-africa-and-beyond
======
kwindla
Priya Ramrakha's photographs of daily life in East Africa, in conflict zones
around the world, and in the US where he studied as an international student,
were just published in a book that was partially funded by a Kickstarter last
year. [0]

The book is incredible, and the Paul Theroux introduction (which is the linked
article) is fascinating. The history of the Indian diaspora in East and
Southern Africa should be better known. Gandhi spent almost 20 years in South
Africa!

[0]-[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2098875616/priya-
ramrak...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2098875616/priya-ramrakha-a-
photo-book-from-a-forgotten-archi)

